# Group messaging ala whyPhone on Handcent?



## killthehippies (Mar 18, 2012)

i know the last few updates claim to support it, but i can't for the life of me figure it out...

can anyone help a fella out??

-J


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Me either I gave up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

They lie my friends. Handcent does NOT work with group messaging like the i*hone.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

I use GroupMe for my group chats. It's supported on all platforms. I've also checked out LiveProfile, Facebook Messenger, Google Talk, (I think that's it). LiveProfile has a slick UI - although very iOS-like. FB messenger was terrible on the battery, no thanks. Talk was ok, but it just didnt do it for me...


----------



## killthehippies (Mar 18, 2012)

does GroupME has it's own proprietary texting, like FB Messenger, Google Talk, etc? or will it work with regular text messages?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it's not ICS compatible. It worked on my razr, bionic, DX... unless that's a moto thing.?.?


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Uh, I use this A LOT, and it works great minus a couple very minor bugs.

First Install the Beta copy from XDA, youll have to find the link, then you set it as the default SMS and MMS app, and turn on group chat (both in the main app settings).

After that go to your receive message settings and turn on auto download.

Actually here is the link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1559824&highlight=group+chat&page=4


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Uh, I use this A LOT, and it works great minus a couple very minor bugs.
> 
> First Install the Beta copy from XDA, youll have to find the link, then you set it as the default SMS and MMS app, and turn on group chat (both in the main app settings).
> 
> ...


Looks like all I had to do was set Handcent to default messaging app within handcent settings then check threaded group messaging below that. I guess I'll see if it works when my bro sends another group message. (I didn't DL the beta, just on Play Store app)


----------



## killthehippies (Mar 18, 2012)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Uh, I use this A LOT, and it works great minus a couple very minor bugs.
> 
> First Install the Beta copy from XDA, youll have to find the link, then you set it as the default SMS and MMS app, and turn on group chat (both in the main app settings).
> 
> ...


THIS is what i needed. thank you, friend!

-J


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Looks like all I had to do was set Handcent to default messaging app within handcent settings then check threaded group messaging below that. I guess I'll see if it works when my bro sends another group message. (I didn't DL the beta, just on Play Store app)


I am not positive, but I think the Beta I linked has fixed a few of the bugs that are still on the Play version...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

killthehippies said:


> THIS is what i needed. thank you, friend!
> 
> -J


This actually worked? When I tried the latest handcent it still put all replies from people in individual threads not in the group chat.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Does this mean people with iPhones sending group messages will actually group together?? Also, why do you folks like handcent?? is it just for the design? Personally, I find handcent designs tacky...


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

yes it groups chats like on Iphone, and this is one of the main reasons I use it


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

The official app just updated and promises group chat improvement/better compatibilty with iphones. I haven't had a use to try group chat yet but the changelog for 4.1 lists "Optimized group chat" and "Improved Group MMS with iPhone", so hopefully they've done their testing on this release and it works as intended.

Also was that xda link a custom mod? The way the op described it, it sounded like he had made changes to it himself but was forwarding bugs to the handcent devs, or something I didn't quite understand.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the heads up. downloaded 4.1 and will test it out. seems very customizable but there's a bit of lag.


----------

